# Ajman is Dead?



## DLHoz (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I've been living 5 months in Ajman. I find lots of cool stuff to do around Dubai but Ajman seems like dead to me, is there any expats living in Ajman that found anything interesting to do around besides drinking in the Kempinski or the Saray?

I would love to join any kind of group activity or course where you can find expats.

Looking forward to know about you guys!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Drinking in the Ajman Beach Hotel?


----------



## DLHoz (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah! You can also drink in the Fairmont.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

All very well if your social life revolves around drinking - not so good if you don't drink much!
Try shooting at Sharjah golf and shooting club - it's very addictive!


----------



## howayda (Jan 21, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Drinking in the Ajman Beach Hotel?




hahahaha lol, I think, Dubai is much better than Ajman, just boring life.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

howayda said:


> hahahaha lol, I think, Dubai is much better than Ajman, just boring life.


Funnily enough, I've had very, very many weird experiences that started at the good old ABH. These involved being invited to a Sheikh's Desert Majlis (interesting night) and a few others I couldn't possibly mention.

For a great Pork meal/breakfast, the outside inn a quarter of the way along the Corniche at the Sharjah end is surprisingly good - and then there's Baywatch...... O. M. G.

Now that's a night out LOL


----------



## Saeidm (Jan 23, 2016)

But that's the beauty of Ajman. It's just a grown up village. We've been here for 13 years now and have watched it grow. there was a time when a traffic jam was 10 cars backed up at a traffic light. Now you can have cars lined up for a kilometer. 

But Ajman is still great. You're only 10-15 minutes drive from any part of it. It's still laid back and close enough to all the action in Dubai


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Saeidm said:


> But that's the beauty of Ajman. It's just a grown up village. We've been here for 13 years now and have watched it grow. there was a time when a traffic jam was 10 cars backed up at a traffic light. Now you can have cars lined up for a kilometer.
> 
> But Ajman is still great. You're only 10-15 minutes drive from any part of it. It's still laid back and close enough to all the action in Dubai


If you time it right you can be at Garhoud Bridge within 30 minutes, if you don't it can take 2 hours - in either direction.


----------



## DLHoz (Dec 14, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> If you time it right you can be at Garhoud Bridge within 30 minutes, if you don't it can take 2 hours - in either direction.


My record was 3 hours to get to Palm Jumeirah, if you get the wrong road you can end up stuck for ages... 

Do you live in Ajman Rascal? if so we could share a few beers


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

DLHoz said:


> My record was 3 hours to get to Palm Jumeirah, if you get the wrong road you can end up stuck for ages...
> 
> Do you live in Ajman Rascal? if so we could share a few beers


Lived there before and know most of the guys that go into the Kempinski etc. But no, I live in Abu Dhabi now.


----------



## incidentflux (Apr 3, 2016)

Us Ajman residents can always start a small activities meetup group. 

Sent from my LG H961N V10 Dual SIM using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

incidentflux said:


> Us Ajman residents can always start a small activities meetup group.
> 
> Sent from my LG H961N V10 Dual SIM using Tapatalk


An activities group can always be set up on ExpatForum - Click on Community Links at the top and follow the instructions.


----------

